# 2018/19 fixed rate ISA



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi guys 

My ISA is due to be renewed next week and was wondering if anyone knew the best 1 yr fixed rate deal on the market just now?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Check moneysavingexpert

They're all pretty pants, just some are bigger pants than others


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Not an ISA but a fairly good rate in the current climate.
https://www.paragonbank.co.uk/savings/one-year-fixed-rate


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Not an ISA but a fairly good rate in the current climate.
> https://www.paragonbank.co.uk/savings/one-year-fixed-rate


Best I've seen, not tax free though?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Soapybubbles said:


> Best I've seen, not tax free though?


This is highly dependent on amount, time-frame and requirements, but having it tax free might not be that important. Remember you have a £1000 tax-free allowance as a basic tax payer, and a £500 allowance if you are a higher rate tax payer.

There are quite a few current accounts and saving accounts that offer much higher returns (I recently opened a current and savings account with Nationwide that offer 5% AER), although restrictions and requirements do mean they are a lot more effort than a simple fixed ISA.

The gains can be much higher though. Even if you end up paying tax on some of it, you might still be better off overall.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I know you said 1 year but.....
I've been with LC&F for a couple of years great returns but more risk. They are now doing 2 and 3 year ISA at 6.5 and 8%
https://www.londoncapitalandfinance.co.uk/isa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have been looking at LCF and it's high risk - it's not an ISA and there is no FSCS protection


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

andy665 said:


> I have been looking at LCF and it's high risk - it's not an ISA and there is no FSCS protection


Indeed...a massively high risk investment from an unregulated company. Not only are the returns not guaranteed, but 100% of your total capital is at risk....As you say, no FSCS protection means if the company goes under you will not see a penny of your money.


----------

